# can you claim the dole if you are self employed??



## ice (31 Mar 2009)

My brother in law has his own business (home renovations type thing)

It is doing really badly at the moment and he has had no work for the last few months. 
Can he claim the dole until things pick up again? Does he need to fold up the business? He would not like to do this as he is hopeful that things will pick up but at the moment he has no money coming in.

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (31 Mar 2009)

I have moved this to the correct forum. Yes, see the keypost in this forum for info. on it.


----------



## ice (31 Mar 2009)

Opps -apologies - thanks for that


----------



## extopia (31 Mar 2009)

He can apply for jobseeker's assistance, which is means tested.


----------



## Crea (31 Mar 2009)

Hubby was in this position as was told he had to fold the company.
Made no sense to me as he can't get a new job if he does this. Citizens advice might be able to help him regarding his entitlements.


----------



## Welfarite (1 Apr 2009)

Crea said:


> Hubby was in this position as was told he had to fold the company.
> Made no sense to me as he can't get a new job if he does this. Citizens advice might be able to help him regarding his entitlements.


 

If you mean de-register from Revenue, then that is not always the case when applying for JA/JB with SW. But you say it would mean that he can't get a new job. Why not? to claim JB/JA he needs to be looking for work in general, not just looking for work with his own company. Perhpas this is why they said he'd have to de-register as they felt he was restricting his work efforts?


----------



## extopia (1 Apr 2009)

OP has just said own business, not necessarily own company, if it makes a difference.


----------



## D8Lady (1 Apr 2009)

From citizens information on self employed and job seekers allowance:
"You do *not* need to de-register as self-employed to get a social welfare payment."


----------

